# Mouse randomly slows way down while moving it



## LambdaLynx (Oct 20, 2007)

This has been going on for at least a few weeks now, and especially often in the past few days. I've just been trying to quickly move my mouse around like usual, up to a button or the address bar, and it frustratingly slows to a crawl while I'm moving it, at totally random times it seems. This is going to be really irritating if I want to use a paint program, and it's irritating enough just trying to quickly navigate around my screen =/

I used to think it was maybe a sensor that was off in my mouse (a Logitech G5 Optical mouse), but I saw a photo of a new G5 and the sensor appears to look the same as mine. I've tried looking in the settings, but I can't figure out what could be changed to fix this problem, besides buying a new mouse. I think I did already try installing new drivers, too, although maybe I should check that out again.

I'm thinking of just buying a new mouse soon, so that I have something good when I go off to college in a few weeks (possibly this one, which I know is cheap, but I don't really want to spend a lot on a new mouse when I might be getting a new video card soon too): http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826104136


----------



## Bounky37 (Mar 16, 2008)

I had this problem at one point, scanned my comp, and found it was a virus. Your might be something tottally different but my scenario was just to get AVG free and get it fixed. I would say try to scan for a virus first and if its not that, tell me.


----------



## TreyeMe (Jul 12, 2006)

Have you plugged another mouse into your computer and it worked properly?


----------



## LambdaLynx (Oct 20, 2007)

I will try to do a virus scan, soon, either with Trend Micro or AVG Free.

Nope, I have not tried plugging another mouse in, which I know I should have tried sooner (I will do that right now). Thanks


----------



## LambdaLynx (Oct 20, 2007)

OK, I plugged the G5 into my laptop, and switched the mouse I was using for the laptop to my previously mentioned desktop PC, and on both systems the movement seems to be just fine. The G5 is very nice and smooth on my laptop. The problem still could rear its head, for all I know, on my desktop, at any time, but for now it appears to be working just fine. I will still do a virus scan (the last scan I did for the C drive was 15 days ago, and the last full system scan I did was a month ago, so another one is scheduled tomorrow.) Maybe I'll do an AVG free scan then.


----------



## Elite777 (Jan 14, 2008)

Are you hitting the sensitivity buttons accidentally? I find myself doing that quite frequently when gaming with the G5. Not nearly as much as the MX model (Which is the main reason I upgraded).


----------



## LambdaLynx (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm pretty sure I definitely don't hit those buttons. I think I have a slightly unusual way of holding my mouse (possibly even in a way that isn't good for me ergonomically, and with all the gaming I used to do, probably ended up setting my wrist even farther down the road to possible carpal tunnel =/ ). My index finger and part of my palm is actually raised a little, plus I have fairly skinny fingers, so they never rest on those couple of sensitivity buttons. And so far, on this laptop (which I'm typing this message from), I haven't noticed the problem, and I'm still holding the mouse the same way. So I dunno...right now I'm doing a Spybot scan on the desktop, and I'll follow it up with an Ad-Aware scan (I already had a scheduled Spysweeper scan done about 4-5 days ago). Then maybe I'll have a full system scan with Trend Micro run over night (because I don't know if I want to install AVG Free and have two virus scan programs running at the same time..tho I guess it might be OK, but I thought I might as well try Trend Micro first).

UPDATE: 

Well, now I'm actually noticing a little of the un-even mouse movement on the laptop, too. It's not quite as bad as it was on the desktop at the moment, but it still seems to be noticeable when I'm trying to just move the mouse to spots on the screen, and it doesn't seem smooth.


----------



## Elite777 (Jan 14, 2008)

I am the same way actually. I have very long and skinny fingers and hold my mouse the same way. I generally find that I hit the sensitivity buttons when using the Scroll wheel to switch weapons in games. The lowered sensitivity would be logical this way since it's located right below the scroll wheel.

It's a possibility and you may not know you do it (Took me a while to figure it out too). Have you tried using a mouse without the buttons. If it doesn't occur with those mouses I doubt it's any other issue.


----------



## LambdaLynx (Oct 20, 2007)

I posted an update in my last post. I seem to be noticing the problem again, even on this laptop, POSSIBLY, with the uneven mouse movement. It's sort of hard to tell. But it just doesn't feel quite as smooth as it should. I actually tried moving the mouse around and purposely pressing those sensitivity buttons, and I don't think it's possible that I was doing that (plus it feels actually fairly smooth in the transition; the problem I was experiencing seemed to be more erratic, almost like a random slowing, with a twitchy feel to it almost).


----------



## Elite777 (Jan 14, 2008)

Hmm, so it's not so much a sensitivity issue then...Well try some of these:

1) Make sure your video cards have the latest drivers.
2) Increase Virtual Memory
- Right click on My Computer and select Properties
- Go to the Advanced Tab and click Settings (Under the Performance section)
- Go to the Advanced Tab under Performance Options
- Click Change (Under Virtual Memory)
3) Set the priority for mouse to Above Normal
- Task Manager -> Processes
- Right click on the mouse process (Generally em_exec.exe for Logitech products)
- Click on Set Priority
- Set as Above Normal


----------



## LambdaLynx (Oct 20, 2007)

I went into that area for Virtual Memory, and changed it from 2046 allocated to 3070 (which it said it recommended). It almost seemed to do something, for like 10 seconds, but then I noticed the problem again.

I can't find a process with the name you gave. I see a SetPoint, but I didn't see anything when I right clicked on that.

I will check back in the morning, for now I need to go to bed.

(Also, I did an Ad-Aware scan and it found the usual tracking cookies, and two apparently Critical files. I will check out what those were and then start a Trend Micro full system scan until morning).

Until morning, 'later


----------



## Elite777 (Jan 14, 2008)

Honestly I don't even use Setpoint. I just plug it in and have no problems. That may be a source of the issue but I doubt it. The name of the process associated with Setpoint is khalmnpr.exe if you want to give it a try.

Also make sure all your drivers and Windows updates are up to date as well.


----------



## LambdaLynx (Oct 20, 2007)

I thought that I figured out a way to get rid of SetPoint a long time ago, but I guess it's still there. I just tried setting the Priority on the khalmnpr.exe to Above Normal, so I will see how the mouse goes this morning. Nothing found on the Trend Micro scan.

I have recently downloaded the newest drivers for my video card, as well as Windows, I'm pretty sure. Maybe there is a driver or two that I need to manually look up and download for Windows..

I almost want to just a buy a new mouse...It seems like I noticed the problem on the two computers that I tried it on (way more on my desktop tho), and the other mouse I used seems fine on either of my computers. So maybe it's the mouse's fault..


----------



## Shrek007 (Jun 1, 2011)

For the benefit of knowledge, I’m going to say how I just fixed this random, intermittent, nerves bending, mouse slowdowns and seconds short freezes.

I have a 7 years old Microsoft IntelliMouse Explorer
I start experiencing this idiotic behaviour described above from my mouse
I installed and uninstalled pretty much anything one can think of: Antiviruses, Trojan scanners, small and large, simple and complex applications, watched the task manager for weeks like a mad man in the hope that I can see a rough process or a spike in CPU activity, etc, etc, etc, etc, etc, etc, etc, etc, etc, etc, etc, etc, etc, etc, etc, etc, etc, etc, etc, etc, etc, etc, etc, etc. If it was ever mentioned on the internet, I tried it. To no avail.
On some forum someone describes the same problem and in addition mentions this “ding dong …dong ding” sound from the speakers every time there was a slowdown/ speedup in mouse’s behaviour, exactly what I had.
Never thought about it, but indeed this accompanying sound is just Windows losing and rediscovering the mouse. Also, never noticed it before, because it was under my palm, but together with the “ding dong …dong ding”, mouse’s light was disappearing and reappearing.
So, unplugged my mouse, run into my son’s room, yanked his mouse off, and plugged it into my computer and NO MORE PROBLEMS.
Felt compelled to tell the story in order to help others with their sanity
My old mouse resides in the corner of the room in 6 million bits.
Bought another flashy mouse, gave it to my son. Everyone’s happy.
Moral of the story, before buying a gun, don’t overlook, the most obvious cause. In this case …. just a CROOKED MOUSE!!! (pity I lost some years of my life)


----------



## TomBrooklyn (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Mouse randomly slows down. / Sensitivity Buttons*



Elite777 said:


> Are you hitting the sensitivity buttons accidentally?


What and where are the sensitivity buttons? I've never heard of them.


----------

